# January 2018 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

January 2018

1.  Snow in August (DTB) as of 1/1/18 on page 102
2.  Code Name Verity (audiobook) as of 1/1/18 on page 110, completed 1/31/18, 258 pages read
3.  Fire & Fury (audiobook) began 1/26/18, completed 1/28/18, 336 pages read

January 2018 Pages Read:  594
January 2018 Books Read:  2
2018 Pages Read:  594
2018 Books Read:  2


----------

